
Tokyo's suburban housing became vast ghettoes for the old - pattusk
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jun/11/how-tokyo-suburban-housing-blocks-became-ghettoes-for-the-old
======
Coffeewine
A very interesting read, clearly concentrating the elderly poor in this
fashion was not intended, but I imagine now that they are concentrated it will
be quite hard to resolve as the lack of services must make the area very
unattractive to anyone with the freedom to choose.

It seemed doubly tragic that many described in the article were estranged from
their families, though it’s hard to tell if that is representative or unique
to the individuals.

------
diveanon
The author should visit the trailer parks of central Florida.

My grandparents sold a beautiful home in Wisconsin to move into a dilapidated
retirement community run by a tyranical HOA. They are too proud to admit it,
but it has financially ruined them and my family is now having to adjust our
budgets in order to plan on supporting them once their finances run dry.

It is no ones fault but their own, but unfortunately they are old and mentally
incapable of making informed financial decisions, while legally being entirely
in control of their finances.

My grandmother also has severe dementia and an active drivers license, but
that is an entirely seperate conversation.

